# West branch sportsmen clud predator hunt



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*
View attachment 2376
View attachment 2375
View attachment 2372
WBSC Of Skanida Mi[u.p.] had their chech-in today. Their the oldest predator Hunt in the U.P. at o
View attachment 2374
ne time the only one but now there are hunts from Oct to March---I went to the check -in and here are the results--of 36 teams --72 hunters --
View attachment 2373
Hunt started thus-nite ended Sun at 2pm--- 22 coyotes and 3 fox---first place team killed 4 coyote 1 fox $800.00 first place--Heavy dog 36 l
View attachment 2372
bs 3 0z -our dogs are at their lightest this time of year--largest fox 12 lbs---only 1 coyote had some mange--a few pic's take a look ______SB
View attachment 2371
*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pictures, looks like everyone had a good time!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice fur ! Some of those dogs look to weigh more than reported...but they are what they are, dead dawgs.

I am surprised not to see any cats ?

Very nice photos Skip.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics Skip thanks for sharing. I really like the red in that fox on the last pic.


----------

